# what should i feed the Fry?



## karatejo (Apr 10, 2003)

Hello.

Anyway after my disaster on Thursday night. The 8 Frontosa Fry have survived fingers Xd. Thing is they are all still huddling togethor on the tank floor. They are in a small 2 foot holding tank. I can see their yoke sack underneath but it looks almost empty. Also they do not appear to be free swimming yet. I have crushed up really fine fish flakes and made it sink to bottom also some pleco algae tablets etc etc. Do they need anything else for now or will they be ok eating this type of stuff for now?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

karatejo said:


> Hello.
> 
> Anyway after my disaster on Thursday night. The 8 Frontosa Fry have survived fingers Xd. Thing is they are all still huddling togethor on the tank floor. They are in a small 2 foot holding tank. I can see their yoke sack underneath but it looks almost empty. Also they do not appear to be free swimming yet. I have crushed up really fine fish flakes and made it sink to bottom also some pleco algae tablets etc etc. Do they need anything else for now or will they be ok eating this type of stuff for now?


I feed my fry NLS grow.

The flake is probably OK for now. Pick up some NLS grow (PM me if you need a good source).

Best wishes!


----------



## karatejo (Apr 10, 2003)

T
Hi Razzo cheers mate well I'm not sure if I can get that stuff in the UK at my local LFS as I havnt seen it b4...but I saw some Fry type food so I will try that and maybe some powdered Brine Shrimp or something. I have another Female holding and hopfully will yield soon.

Thanks


----------



## Mr Mbuna (Nov 16, 2007)

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_nkw=new+ ... &_osacat=0

I feed mine newly hatched brine shrimp for the first week or so then frozen cyclops and spirulina flake. They are now on NLS grow which you can get in the UK (see ebay link above).


----------



## Ron R. (Oct 21, 2003)

As soon as my fry's eggsac is absorbed, I feed NLS Thera A......the smallest .5mm sinking pellet. I wet the tip of my index finger and dip it in the jar (about 1" in). That amount is just enough for 25-35 fry.

I like the medicinal properties of this food. I lost 2-3 batches of F1 moba fry about 2-3 years ago due to my colony being infected by the white stringy poop disease....don't know a name for it. NLS Thera A has garlic in it which is a preventative med for parasites.

I feed my fry 1x daily. Check out my recent vid. The bottom of my diy nursery has NLS Thera A in it. What I like about this pellet is that it doesn't cloud the water or disintegrate easily. It does have a garlic smell to it, but my glass tops pretty much contain the smell.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Ron R. said:


> ...I like the medicinal properties of this food. I lost 2-3 batches of F1 moba fry about 2-3 years ago due to my colony being infected by the white stringy poop disease....don't know a name for it. NLS Thera A has garlic in it which is a preventative med for parasites...


That is good to know - thanks Ron.

I wonder if NLS Grow and Thera A are the same??? I'll have to see if my NLS Grow has the garlic???


----------



## Ron R. (Oct 21, 2003)

Razzo said:


> Ron R. said:
> 
> 
> > ...I like the medicinal properties of this food. I lost 2-3 batches of F1 moba fry about 2-3 years ago due to my colony being infected by the white stringy poop disease....don't know a name for it. NLS Thera A has garlic in it which is a preventative med for parasites...
> ...


I don't think the NLS Grow has garlic in it. I used to feed my fry NLS Grow and it was pretty good until I lost a few spawns. If I couldn't find NLS Thera A, I would feed the NLS Grow as it is easier to find.


----------



## karatejo (Apr 10, 2003)

Ok so I'm feeding them crushed up flakes and NLS Grow but they don't appear to be eating. At least I can't tell. They appear to eat and spit it out straight away? They are about a week past their yoke sack and are around 1cm long? Are they growing I'm worried?


----------

